# Problème configuration ipad 2  ios6 après reinitialisation



## garvey (19 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Suite à l'achat d'un iPad Air, j'ai fait une sauvegarde de mon ipad 2 (qui est sous ios6) que j'ai restauré sans problème sur l'iPad air...

J'ai ensuite fait comme indiqué par apple: "Accédez à Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser, puis touchez l&#8217;option Effacer contenu et réglages" sur mon ancien ipad 2 (sous iso6) pour le donner à ma femme...

Et maintenant impossible de reconfigurer l'iPad 2: lorsque je commence sa configuration, j'entre la langue, le pays, puis je choisi mon réseau wifi, un message me dit alors que la configuration peut prendre quelques minutes, puis un nouveau message me dit:

Remplacement nécessaire

L'iPad ne peut terminer l'activation et doit être remplacé.
Rendez vous dans l'Apple store le plus proche ou chez un fournisseur de service agréé pour en savoir plus.​

Je précise que cet ipad 2 à toujours marché parfaitement et n'a jamais subi le moindre choc ou autre...

Et je ne sais vraiment pas quoi faire d'autant plus que je vis à des milliers de km de l'Apple store le plus proche !!! Serait-ce du au fait que l'iPad 2 soit resté sous ios6 ?

Si vous aviez une solution se serait vraiment super !

Merci


----------



## ssigur (24 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un problème similaire, en tout cas le même message :

"Remplacement nécessaire
L'iPad ne peut terminer l'activation et doit être remplacé.
Rendez vous dans l'Apple store le plus proche ou chez un fournisseur de service agréé pour en savoir plus."​
Il s'agit également d'un iPad 2 qui marchait bien jusqu'à maintenant. 
En début d'après midi en l'utilisant je vois qu'il me propose de faire la mise à jour 7.1.1 de iOS.
Je lance la mise à jour et à la fin apparaît le message.

Après avoir essayé de le restaurer via iTunes et rencontré le même message en fin de restauration, je contacte le SAV Apple avec qui pendant prêt de 1h je fais plusieurs fois la procédure de restauration. Rien n'y fait toujours le même message : "Remplacement nécessaire" sans d'autre explication.
Là je suis étonné car le technicien du SAV Apple ne semble pas connaître ce message.
Toutefois il me dis après plusieurs tentative de restauration sur plusieurs mac et différents câbles pour le brancher à iTunes que mon iPad n'étant plus sous garantie il ne peut rien faire.

Ce qui m'ennui vraiment c'est que quelque temps plus tôt avant que je fasse cette mise à jour proposé par Apple mon iPad certe pas des plus récents fonctionnait très bien et me donnait entière satisfaction. Suite à cette mise à jour il ne fonctionne plus. Si j'avais su je m'en serais passé!

Du coup j'ai un peu peur pour mes autres appareils Apple qu'il m'arrive la même mésaventure pour les mis à jour à venir
Je voulais également changer cette iPad (qui n'a que 3 ans) pour un iPad Air mais je pose la question de la fiabilité une fois hors garanti.

Avez-vous, de votre côté, trouvé un solution à votre problème?

Cordialement.
Stéphane


----------



## garvey (1 Mai 2014)

Désolé pour toi, on semble être dans la même galère... !

On est pas les seuls, ils en parlent ici: http://www.igen.fr/ipad/un-probleme...mpletement-des-iphone-et-ipad-111255#comments

Mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution...

J'ai essayé les restaurations "standard" et manuelles, en mode DFU comme en mode recovery, mais rien à faire... Parfois la restauration commence puis ça bloque sur erreur 3014 ou parfois sur d'autre erreurs... Et depuis je suis bloqué en recovery !

Je suis carrément dégouté d'Apple , mon ipad 2 avait toujours fonctionné parfaitement, je ne l'avais jamais jailbraiké ... Mon seul tord est d'avoir acheter un iPad Air et d'avoir voulu restaurer mon ipad 2 pour m'en séparer... Merci Apple -


----------

